# To go or not to go?



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

It's -27 this morning (and that's celcius....Canada EH!) & with windchill -32+.

Should I go riding tonight?

Discuss.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Welp, if you prefer frozen cajones, then sure. I'd be shriveled like prunes.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

you got a good base layer and a snow suit? **** yeah go for it!


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

heck no. stay at home and throw an extra chord or so of wood on the fire! it sucks when blood begins to freeze in your veins!


----------



## jackman (Dec 24, 2008)

xbigp said:


> heck no. stay at home and throw an extra chord or so of wood on the fire! it sucks when blood begins to freeze in your veins!


 
thats to cold, your lungs start to freeze, then your in trouble :agreed:


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

I was willing, but all the sissy Honda wimps backed out on me.

Poker in the garage it is!!! (Can't let the wife know I'm home or not taking my Friday night "me time", so i've got to do something)


----------



## chemoman23 (Jan 5, 2009)

not that cold we go riding when its in the negaitves up in west va, everythings frozen and snow its a blast


----------



## s.c. husker (Jan 25, 2009)

I hate riding cold man. Go to the nearest bar and get drunk.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

shoot cheaper to do that at home with friends.
plus the food is better.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

This week -13 at the start and warmed up to about -6, but great ride.

Trails were smoother than expected but still lots of holes and drifts to get stuck in!! and lots of ice on the lake to do some playin' too!!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

too cold.. 
You have the heated grips?
I've rode plenty of times in the cold we have and once them hands get wet, the wind just freezes em solid.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> too cold..
> You have the heated grips?
> I've rode plenty of times in the cold we have and once them hands get wet, the wind just freezes em solid.


Just the face got cold but then after a few rough trails, warmed up real quick.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Besides towing the Scrambler (flooding badly) back again tonight, another great ride.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Perfect night out this week. Probably the best this year.

Lots of powder to play in, lots of soft wipeouts acting foolish.

2wd/4wd light started flashing when slowing down/stopping (was ok if I shut off in drive), so guess I have some work to do to her this week.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Bet its that lovely KEBC actuator starting to act up.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> Bet its that lovely KEBC actuator starting to act up.


 
That does not sound cheap....

And forgot to mention I broke the right foot rest in half on s stump too........at least it matches the left now....lol


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

2WD/4WD light did not flash once on Friday night in 30 miles but took the boy for a short trip yesterday and flashed once.

Am I hurting anything by ignoring it? Dealer has the KEBC in stock, but don't really feel like shelling out $220.00 right now.

And had to pull the Scrambler back home again......lol I think he's replacing it now......with a Grizz 660.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

*Why you don't race a 800 Renegade!*

Why you don't race a 800 Renegade down a lake!

A: You won't win.

B: Everyone will make fun of you when you get back.

C: He can stop & turn faster than my BF, and you won't roll over, compress your bars and break all this:












And luckily not the meter (just the plastic backing).


http://ylacbg.bay.livefilestore.com...m-VVR2YYzb-GpXOmTPRmg1EA/ATV pictures 011.jpg


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

ouch.........


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> ouch.........


Nope.

Hurt myself more slipping on ice and fell hitting my elbow.

Wasn't gonig really fast when she rolled, just how she hit the ice going over. That's all that got hurt, just pulled the bars back up and kept going for the night.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

dang. i hope nothin else turns up bent or broken down the road from your roll!


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

I did that. Well broke the same parts I flipped it going up a snow covered hill cutting a path 1st one to try it all winter. I hit it at 15-20 mph no go 1/4 up, then 25-30 dam still no go 1/3 to 1/2 then I thought this is not going to bet me! I'm going to the top this time 45+. 1/2 way up I think I'm going to make it! 2/3s I still have momentum yes i'm going to make it!! Not knowing there was a felled 15in tree across my path 3/4 up. Well the front end flew up i'm like s*** pushed it down the rear hit it sent the front up agin. The BF bounced up in the air. I bailed seeing nothing but blue sky's. Next thing I know all I see is lime green above me! I rolled out of the way as fast I can! It comes crashing upside down on my leg! At this point i'm thinking what the **** just happened hopeing it don't keep tumbling down the hill. I was fine. The BF on its 3rd trip out just got it back from the 1st service. Now needed all the pod plastics including the back of the meeter, bars, and the steering stem was bent to.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

BigP said:


> dang. i hope nothin else turns up bent or broken down the road from your roll!


Nope, she's GTG.

Stripped it down last night and nothing else was damged. Going to remove the bars and clean up the treads and tighten them up, get some new parts and be out again next week.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

$67.00 and all fixed up now (plus some epoxy to repair a crack in the back cover for the meter).

Glad the meter is ok, almost $1100.00 new.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

dang! i think i would have to go without for a while if it came to 1100!


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

BigP said:


> dang! i think i would have to go without for a while if it came to 1100!


 
Same here.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Id did the same. JB weld is my friend


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

FABMAN said:


> Id did the same. JB weld is my friend


Plastic 5 minute epoxy.......it's the bomb!!!


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

*Brute vs. Stump*

Started the night out in the first hour, lost all power, Brute was sucking azz and about 13 machines watching me.......f'n CDI plug was not connected/not "clipped" in, fixed that and then.......

Took a turn, rippin' down an open trail (in the snow), tried to cut 10ft off the corner and guess what was hiding under it?

Stump won, again





























































AND 


And for anyone who does not wear a helmet.......I'd be in the hospital if I didn't have one on. Head first vs icy road pictures @ 20-30 mph would not have been nice.


----------

